
To make money online, don’t write about weight loss; write about physics - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/to-make-money-online-dont-write-about-weight-loss-write-about-physics/
======
billconan
I hope this article could share some data.

because the other day, I read an article about a guy who didn't write a single
word and made lots of money via amazon self-publishing.

all he did was researching the hottest on amazon, and hired someone to write
book on that topic.

the topic was about some kind of healthy diet.

